

Node.js is Enterprise-Ready - gergelyke90
http://blog.risingstack.com/node-js-is-enterprise-ready/

======
Horusiath
1\. Basic misconception - being JS developer doesn't make you a node.js
developer. 2\. Blogpost makes an assumption than node.js could be used for
enterprise software development and shows page serving metrics as a proof.
Actually IMO most of the enterprise apps are not about page serving - there
are a lot of them used only by few hundreds of people in 9-17 daily basis.
Backend business logic is a lot more important and the post doesn't proof in
any way, that using node would be proficient in that matter.

